# How to Converrt an Atheist



## ambush80 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## bullethead (Feb 9, 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## 660griz (Feb 10, 2016)

Brain Games, meets Pen and Teller, meets MindFreak. 
This should change the world but...


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 10, 2016)

660griz said:


> Brain Games, meets Pen and Teller, meets MindFreak.
> This should change the world but...



Unfortunately, the people who are most likely to try to find out about this kind of information are not the ones who need it the most.  

The ones who would most benefit from this information won't even watch the video.


----------

